# ?

## Pentax

,  ,      ?   -   .

----------


## Enter

> ,  ,      ?   -   .

      )
  .
: .,  , 23/2
.: 0503464950

----------


## Pentax

" "? ..    ?

----------


## 23q

""

----------


## Enter

> " "? ..    ?

  , .  ,   .     . 
   .

----------


## Pentax

http://pro100gaz.com.ua/ - ?   .   

> , .  ,   .     . 
>    .

   ?  ?

----------


## Enter

> http://pro100gaz.com.ua/ - ?   .

  ,

----------


## 23q

10  .

----------


## Pentax

,  :       () ?

----------


## 23q

500

----------


## Pentax

> 10  .

    ?

----------


## 23q

*Pentax*,  ,   ,  ,    .   .

----------


## Enter

> ?  ?

  .  
      . . 
..,      ,      ,     .          . 
 .     , ,     )

----------


## 23q

> ?

   ,      .     -

----------


## alexx76

)

----------


## Enter

> *Pentax*,  ,   ,  ,    .   .

      . ,    ,       .

----------


## Pentax

> ,      .     -

      .   -   .

----------

. 6   .

----------

> .

      ,        .      ...
:   *art_b*  )

----------


## art_b

> ,        .      ...
> :   *art_b*  )

   

> . 6   .

  ,    .      brc. ,   ,     .         .       ,   .        .      .  .       ,          .

----------


## alexx76

100...    8  .      .       .    .

----------


## Pentax

?    500 .    300 ,  200  "".    (    ) .   ,     ?    .  ,   -  ,     .             ?

----------


## Pentax

?       ?  .

----------


## yevgen1

,    .      brc. ,   ,     .         .       ,   .        .      .  .       ,          .

----------

